# Meister der Kochrezepte



## MadMat (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

auf Alliseite gibt es einen Meister der Kochrezepte in Sturmwind.
Ich finde leider keine Infos (auch über Rezeptsuche), ob es jemanden auf Hordenseite gibt und wenn ja, wo er steht. Ich hätte Oggrimar vermutet, aber über die Suchen weder dort, noch in UC einen gefunden.

Zur Info: der Verkauft auch Rezepte, die man über Questreihen bekommt.

Danke für jegliche Hilfe.

MfG

Mad


----------



## zajN (18. März 2008)

Schnell mal Google angeschmissen und da kam das raus:

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=8125

Kochkunstmeister
Mit Stufe 40 und einem Skill von 225 bekommt ihr von Dirge Quikcleave einen Quest. Er verlangt 12 Stück Giant Eggs, 10 Stück Zesty Clam Meat und 20 Stück Alterac Swiss. Habt ihr seine Wünsche erfüllt, so seid ihr Meister der Kochkünste.




Edit: Ich glaube, den meinst du nicht.


----------



## Tirkari (18. März 2008)

Da es auf Hordenseite soweit ich weiß nur ein oder zwei Rezepte sind, die man ausschließlich über Questreihen bekommt (Grubenratteneintopf - Quest im Brachland - fällt mir da spontan eigentlich nur ein), haben sie sich wohl gedacht, so ein Händler sei für uns nicht nötig.
Die Ally-Questrezepte gibts für uns gar nicht (außer vielleicht übers neutrale AH)


----------



## MadMat (18. März 2008)

Richtig, ich will nicht (nochmals) Meisterkoch werden, sondern den Verkäufer finden.....

Alli: http://wow.buffed.de/?n=340

Horde: ???

Ja, es gibt wohl NUR den Grubenratteneintopf über Quest (Horde), bei Alli sind es schon 2 mehr, würde ich meinen. Allerdings gibt es den besagten Verkäufer, der die Teile dennoch verkauft.

Grüße


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

MadMat schrieb:


> Richtig, ich will nicht (nochmals) Meisterkoch werden, sondern den Verkäufer finden.....
> 
> Alli: http://wow.buffed.de/?n=340
> 
> ...



was genau willst du von dem? der verkauft nur lowi rezepte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber klick doch auf die rezepte dann siest du wer die verkauft .. wenn da nur er steht dann verkauft sie sonst keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für etwas gibts ja das neutrale ah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (18. März 2008)

Lass es mich so sagen:

Bin Sammler und zu faul extra nach Desolace zu latschen :-)

Mich wundert nur, dass es dann einen auf Alliseite gibt und auf Horde nicht. Der hat ja div Rezepte. Na dann gibts den wohl nicht und ich muss laufen.
Was solls.

Grüße


----------

